# Cheapest prices on Salt dogg



## bgjj (Oct 15, 2005)

Cheapest prices I have found on the salt dogg poly insert the SHPE1500 model,
Are $ 2,999 and an other place $2,699 anyone know who has comparable or cheaper prices?


----------



## AURALAND (Dec 21, 2007)

bgjj, Where have you found prices like that. Obviosly not in Canada.I have found some in the US for that .Can you let me know. Even if I have to drive somewhere in the New England states it would be cheaper than the $4400 cdn they want. Thanks


----------



## bgjj (Oct 15, 2005)

AURALAND I have searched for a long time and the cheapest place is Angelo's supplies in Michigan


----------



## AURALAND (Dec 21, 2007)

bgjj;464954 said:


> AURALAND I have searched for a long time and the cheapest place is Angelo's supplies in Michigan


I contacted them today and said I would have to arrange my own shipping. Just curious,what kind of prices have you found in Ontario.


----------



## bgjj (Oct 15, 2005)

same as you starting at just under 5 grand plus taxes you can't beat going state side, worth the savings


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm gonna head down to Angelo's too.
Spoke to them,they told me that price is "out the door"
they wont charge tax!
Great deal!!


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't know how far you are willing to drive, or what the condition is on this, but I found a used one in today's paper for $2,000..... 

SALT DOGG Sand/salter, 1.5 yard poly spreader, electric, used 5 times. $2,000 (802) 879-1353


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Bought my salt dogg 2 yard from Angelos in Wixom, MI $2899.00 + 173.94 tax. 3072.94 out the door if you live in MIchigan. I've ran about 10 tons thru it have had no problems. Works great so far. Bryan


----------

